# need help on melanotan and agrilite ace. knowledge. PLEASE SOMEONE REPLY



## bigant46 (Jul 6, 2013)

I just ordered melanotan 2+ and  and Agra light acetate hypothetically if I was hypothetically if I was to use it everyday or every other day or twice a week. And how many cc's of each


----------



## Swfl (Jul 6, 2013)

What is agrilite ace? new one to me. where did you get it? I google searched the term and got nothing but grain trailers. as far as MT2 search that term on the forum and youll get tons of info there are several threads on it. I will say go lower that what you think is a good starting dose it stays active about a month or so. less is more IMO

good luck


----------



## Bronick (Sep 24, 2013)

Melanotan is the best, I get dark as an  aborigine on it, LOL!  It basically tells your body to produce more  melanin which in turn gives you darker skin color, greater protection  form damaging UV rays and as an added bonus increases your sexual  appetite and gives you raging boners.  Doesn't suck.

Only word of caution I have is start with a super small dose like swfl says, about .25 mg  and work your way up from there, I wouldn't advise doing anymore than 1  mg ever!  In fact, I maintain .25 mg every other day with brilliant results.

Here's a bad ass calculator to help you figure out how much your taking  based on your syringe size, just fill in the blanks and your good to go, hope it helps.
peptidecalculator dot com/calculator.php 

Enjoy your new tan!


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 24, 2013)

Bronick said:


> Melanotan is the best, I get dark as an  aborigine on it, LOL!  It basically tells your body to produce more  melanin which in turn gives you darker skin color, greater protection  form damaging UV rays and as an added bonus increases your sexual  appetite and gives you raging boners.  Doesn't suck.
> 
> Only word of caution I have is start with a super small dose like swfl says, about .25 mg  and work your way up from there, I wouldn't advise doing anymore than 1  mg ever!  In fact, I maintain .25 mg every other day with brilliant results.
> 
> ...


Does this come ready to use or do you need to add like BW or something? Also, do you have to fake bake with it or is it sunless?


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 29, 2013)

...


----------



## Big Puppy (Sep 29, 2013)

You need to ad bac water.  You still gotta tan


----------



## Bronick (Oct 3, 2013)

This should clear a few things up...

*Melanotan** 2 (MT-II)*

Melanotan 2 Dosing:

Light: .25mg
Common: .50mg
Large: 1mg

Melanotan 2 (MT-II) is an analog of alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (a-MSH). *Melanotan* 2 comes in the form of a freeze dried (lyophilized) peptide in a sterile multi-use vial.

Melanotan 2 acts on melanocytes to stimulate melanin production. Melanin is the body's natural pigment responsible for your tan.

Melanocortins are a family of peptides beginning with the sequence: His-Phe-Arg-Trp. Melanotan peptides bind to and activate melanocortin receptors (MCRs) which influence pigmentation, inflammation, energy homeostasis, appetite and sexual function. MT-2 MCRs: MC1R, MC3R, MC4R & MC5R.

Melanotan 2 is a smaller and more potent than M-I (which targets MC1R) targeting more receptors. Melanotan 2 has a protective ring-like amino acid structure as compared to a linear peptide such as Melanotan One or Afamelanotide.

What does this mean? The fair skinned CAN achieve a natural tan with synthetic MSH, Melanotan 2. For people with sun allergies these discoveries are life changing. The best defense against skin cancer is a natural tan developed over time. MT-2 was designed to reduce skin cancer rates and be effective as a sunless tanner.

So who uses Melanotan 2? Athletes and fitness enthusiasts choose MT-2 as a lifestyle product to increase tanning efficacy, the aphrodisiac and appetite suppression. MT-2 was dubbed the Barbie drug and has been highlighted in wired. Synthetic melanocortin use helps to attain a tan with the least amount of exposure to harmful ultraviolet radiation (UVR).

Lower skin types on the Fitzpatrick scale are the best candidates for _Melanotan_ 2.

Melanotan treatment stimulates melanin effectively, in particular those with low skin types.

Note: Melanotan is approximately 1,000 times more potent than natural a-MSH and MT-2 has a greater efficacy than M-I.

Disclaimer: Please pursue information regarding the usage of these products from your own research, academic journals, or the research of your in-house scientific team. Products are sold for research purposes are not for human consumption. Remember when you contact these types of stores/sponsors not to relate the questions or topics to human consumption or they tend not to answer. Always inquire in a research type question.

Melanotan 2 Peptide: Melanotan 2 peptides comes in 10mg per vial. All peptides and freeze drying processes are not created equal. Current MT-2 industry standard is the 10mg, 2ml vial size.

Shipping and Handling: Melanotan peptides are durable and stable. Highlighted in study, the reconstituted MT-2 was shown to be stable at 37 degrees Celsius (98 degrees Fahrenheit) for at least 28 days. Shipping MT-2, even in summer months, is not a problem, although, after reconstituing MT-2 it is recommended it be stored in the refrigerator.

Mixing: Add bacteriostatic water (BW), to the vial when you are ready to begin MT-2 research. (if your peptide supplier does not sell syringes or Bac water it can be found easily online.  IMO if a supplier is selling those items they are in violation of many FDA laws and will probably be shut down soon and may even cause you legal ramifications.  It would be wise to look for a different supplier) You can find plenty of instructional videos about the reconstitution process on Youtube.  Reconstituting (mixing) your Melanotan 2 peptide is a necessity and will require proper due diligence for results. Nasal sprays, pre-mixed _Melanotan_ 2, and orals are often not legitimate. There are successful reports of nasal spray experiences, however, they are few and far between as the molecule is larger than the membrane will allow. Enzymes will render the peptide inactive if ingested.

Remove plastic flip top from vial to expose rubber stopper. Needle will pierce the stopper, make sure not to spray the bw directly onto the MT2 as this may damage it, it is best to gently depress the syrignge and allow the bw to roll down the side of the vial making way inside the vial to turn the white powder into a clear liquid.

Calculator: Add 100 units (1ml) of water to the vial. 1ml/100 units will minimize the volume that you have to inject and will simplify the arithmetic in your MT-2 experiment.

1ml syringe (U100), 1ml BW to reconstitute
Calculations for a desired 0.5mg/500mcg dose:
Step 1= 1ml
Step 2= 10mg MT-II
Step 3= 1ml bact water
Step 4= 500mcg dose
2-3 ticks on your insulin pin (approximately 1/20th of a U100 syringe)

Some prefer to add more dilutent which works fine, take note of the volume increase.

Needles: 29-31 gauge X 1/2", 1 CC (100 unit). That is a typical insulin needle used to mix as well as inject. Use needles one time only. Once your technique perfected, injections are almost painless.

Starting dose: Your first injection should be a very small dose, for example .25mg (250mcg). See how you react. Goal should be to feel nothing. Dose after dinner, before bed. Any dosing chart stating that you should take a high dose (according to your weight) is outdated and potentially dangerous.

Loading dose: Load with 0.5-1mg once a day. People who have used doses in this range generally report getting excellent results. Don?t worry if you miss occasional days. It will not make much difference, focus on the cumulative effects.

Maintenance dose: Maintenance is taking doses less frequently than daily to avoid becoming darker than you want. Yes, that will happen. With enough UVR, you will get much darker than you have even been before. A maintenance dose can help prolong super-physiological photo-protection MT-2 delivers.

UV Radiation: Melanotan is a poor sunless tanner. UV (from sun or a tanning bed) light is necessary to develop a tan. Without it, almost nothing happens. In other words, NO UV = NO TAN. Well, user will pigment depending on skin type.... If you have loaded for a full month and then start UV exposure, you (and your friends) will be astounded by how fast you tan and how dark you get. Moreover, it is advisable to keep areas of your skin that ordinarily get exposure covered up with a towel and/or zinc oxide (nose/lips/face) and let less exposed areas develop pigmentation first. Areas of skin that are typically sun-exposed in your day to day life will respond more readily to the effects of the melanotan peptides.

Fat Loss: The melanocortin (MC) system is a signaling pathway for leptin and insulin. The MC system is important for control of food intake and body weight. MT-2 treatment results in adipocyte lipolysis. MT-2 increases fatty acid oxidation(FAO) in which the MC5R plays a significant role. MT-2 improves insulin sensitivity through stimulating FAO in skeletal muscle tissue. Reduced food intake from the anorectic response of MT-2 is primarily responsible for weight loss.

Watch yourself: Your tan can sneak up on you. A tan generally sets in 3 days after UV rays. Dose and expose yourself gradually to UVR when tanning. Love your skin.

Avoid burning: You are protected from burning mostly by your tan, not the MT-2 peptide. Therefore, don?t overdo the rays at first. Start with only as much UV that you could tolerate without burring before you began Melanotan. It should not take many weeks before you can tolerate hours of strong sun without burning. Truly incredible for those who have never experienced freedom to enjoy the sun.

Continue your regular dosing protocol until you have reached your desired tan and do not want to become darker. Cut injection frequency to once every 2, 3, 4, or even 7 days. Experiment to find the frequency that gives the tan you want.

Storage: Store freeze dried peptides at room temp and reconstituted peptides in the refrigerator. Clinical grade high-purity Melanotan II, such as that from Rockstar Chemicals, has no troubles remaining at room temperature for extended periods of time in its lyophilized state.

Do you have to inject MT-II?
Yes. The best, most efficient method of administering Melanotan peptides are subcutaneous (subq) injections. Nasal sprays are inconsistent and inefficient and have known to negatively affect BP rate. No detectable levels were observed following oral dosing - pills do not work.

Note: There are many things you will need to consider before experimenting with this peptide. Cyclic analogues (MT-II) have a wide range of peripheral effects and systemic control is always going to pose an issue in clinical use. Needless to say, MT-II is not an approved or regulated product. MT-II is legal to buy, possess, etc. Variables such as skin type and individual goals need assessment. Ask for critiques, plans and create a user log during use. Seasoned users are generally more than happy to offer tricks of the trade.

When you start supplementing a-MSH to tan keep in mind that tanning is literally a side effect. The tanning response is, in reality, a physiological repair mechanism to instant UV damage of the skin cells (epidermis/dermis). Melanocyte stimulating hormone is not going to color your skin, it is going to make your own skin create its own tan and that in turn creates protection. Redheads, for example, naturally produce a variant form of melanin that is yellowish-red (pheomelanin). In order to achieve the desired color you may need to administer the peptide for some time.

Know your skin type: Knowing your skin type is just one detail which will help create a user log. There are 10s of thousands of melanotan users worldwide who share the experience. Raise awareness and help others who want to hear success stories, complications and failures.

Am I a good candidate for MT-II?
Melanotan is best suited for the folks with skin types I & II. Prior sun damage, scars, tattoos, freckles, moles, hair color, etc are deciding factors prospective MT-2 users consider. This is a question handled best through asking the audience. Seek council from others at the many MT2 forums.

How should I dose MT-II?
Start out small and build up. A typical starting dose is around .25mg and max dose reaching about .75-1mg.

Things to consider: There is no magic pill or formula. Few dermatologists are familiar with Melanotan. The skin is a large, unpredictable organ. Feel comfortable and confident with MT-II before use. Check out as many before and after photos and user logs as you can. A skin type I individual may have to commit months of dedication before dialing in their desired results, be patient.

How much MT-II should I buy and how long will it last?
Skin type I: 50-60mg     (5-6 vials)
Skin type II: 30-40mg    (3-4 vials)
Skin type III: 20mg         (2 vials)
Should last entire summer or season

How soon will I begin to see results?
You should notice a change in your skin tone after three weeks. If you have freckles, expect them to get darker before your actual skin color changes. Changes will be much more pronounced with longer exposure to the sun or a tanning bed.

How long will tan last?
A tan developed using Melanotan 2 lasts much longer than an ordinary tan. A well-tanned person returning from a beach holiday will lose most of the tan in a few weeks if they stop getting sun. But if they had been using Melanotan 2 and continued on maintenance after returning, they would still have most of their tan a couple of months or more.

Side effects of MT-II?
Possible Negative short-term side effects you should know about, including: nausea, appetite loss, facial flushing. These may be noticeable during the first few days of treatment but should taper off.Taking a anti-histamine, such as Claritin (Loratadine) prior to dosing, works to eliminate sides such as nausea after injecting Melanotan.  Also, using a regimen of smaller consistent dosing has been found to have better tanning properties and less unwanted side effects.

Possible positive side effects experienced in about 90% of users (men and women) is increased libido and over all sexual drive.  Genitals become more sensitive and you have heightened sexual desire.  This is so prevalent that MT2 has been called the female?s Viagra in many circles. 

On top of the libido boost, almost all men report a significant increase in erections immediately after administering a dose.  So much so that the amino chain responsible for this has been isolated and sold as an erectile dysfunction peptide known as PT141 and has become quite popular.  However, the same benefits can be achieved with MT2 along with the tanning properties. 

Others have mentioned fat burning benefits, but this has not been tested or proven. However because of all of the above mentioned effects, MT2 has been dubbed the ?Barbie Drug? by many news organizations around the world.


----------



## Christsean (Oct 3, 2013)

^^^^this!

I love MT2!!


----------



## Christsean (Oct 3, 2013)

Speaking of which.... I'm down to one bottle. Do you guys have any MT2 promos going on?


----------



## bigant46 (Oct 4, 2013)

thanx bronick,your a huge help. people like you are appreciated on these forums. stay cool bro!!!!


----------



## Bronick (Oct 4, 2013)

bigant46 said:


> thanx bronick,your a huge help. people like you are appreciated on these forums. stay cool bro!!!!


You got it! Thanks!


----------



## Bronick (Oct 4, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Speaking of which.... I'm down to one bottle. Do you guys have any MT2 promos going on?



I mention a place in my post, don't wanna keep dropping their name, but they got a coupon for 20% off I used recently.  Should still be good, try entering FB20 when checking out.
Cheers!


----------



## Christsean (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes sir! Thank you!


----------

